# 2015 power door lock button fell



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

You mean the little piece up by the window that goes up and down in the hole as the doors are locked and unlocked? 

This is a little plastic piece that threads onto a threaded metal rod. It's possible that the metal rod has come off the door lock actuator. 

The poewr door lock electrical switch is in the console so I don't think we're talking about that. 

It's a tedious fix, but doesn't require that many expensive tools, you need to remove the door panel (Cruze door panel removal on Youtube.. Then look for rods that are not attached to the lock cylinder. I think there's a ytube video on this as well. 

I've had this all out to replace an electric door actuator that was frozen and would not work. Doable yes, depending on your comfort level and skills. Lock mechanism comes out by removal of the torx bolts in the door jamb. Get your hand in there first though.. It's kind of heavy. 

Good Luck-


----------



## Jintty (Jul 18, 2019)

carbon02 said:


> You mean the little piece up by the window that goes up and down in the hole as the doors are locked and unlocked?
> 
> This is a little plastic piece that threads onto a threaded metal rod. It's possible that the metal rod has come off the door lock actuator.
> 
> ...


Oh I meant this part


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

That's part of the dash on the 2015 right? Not bad to replace. Just need to pull trim around radio bezel assembly.


----------



## Jintty (Jul 18, 2019)

It's on the drivers door ?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

For the older models, the switch was on the dash board. It's where the 2015 has the trunk switch.

I doubt if this is real hard, but not super easy either. I think you have to pull the door panel.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Its easy. 

Pull out the two covers. One in the tray and one behind the door handle. There will be two screws there to remove. They are both t30 I think. 

Once they are removed there is a plastic triangle near the side mirror. Pull that off. You can leave the mirror plugged in. 

There are plastic tabs holding the door on. Go to the bottom and give it a good pull and work up the sides to undo all the clips. 

Lock the door and slide the panel up to take it off the metal edge that the door panel rests on. 

There should be 3 connectors, mirror controls, window switch, and door lock. Unplug then and fix your door lock. 

Do the reverse to reinstall. 

Also as a favor could you take some pictures of your door lock connector and the wiring. I’m working on a cut over and I’m having trouble finding the proper harness.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

As you can see I have two door lock switches on my cruze.


----------



## Erika Leah (Oct 31, 2019)

My lock/unlock button fell in the door as well! Thanks for this thread.


----------

